# Diabotics!



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2018)

For those who haven't encountered these before, here's the website/blog I set up way back in 2009  

A fun way to put all the detritus of diabetes mellitus to use 

https://diabotica.blogspot.co.uk/

A few examples


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2018)

I’m just planning on how to make Tracy Island out of all my Libre sensor kit and some  sticky back plastic. I should have plenty left for Thunderbird 2 as well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’m just planning on how to make Tracy Island out of all my Libre sensor kit and some  sticky back plastic. I should have plenty left for Thunderbird 2 as well.


Hehe!  I suspect that, like me, you were educated in craft at the school of Blue Peter  The programme is actually 2 days older than me!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2018)

My avatar of the cloth woven with my pump tubing fits in well.  
I am now thinking what else I can weave in.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2018)

The seahorse is still my very very fave!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> The seahorse is still my very very fave!


I know what you mean, very creative lady, bless her soul.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Here's mine, it's an alligator.


----------

